# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Le tableau du maître flamand

## Ivan Le Fou

Voilà un moment que je cherchais une occasion de vous parler d'Arturo Pérez-Reverte, ancien journaliste espagnol devenu auteur de best-sellers, sans trouver d'alibi valable : sa série consacrée aux aventures du Capitaine Alatriste se déroule en effet au 17e siècle, ce qui cadre difficilement avec le thème de la chronique "Guerre et Pègre". Et puis j'ai découvert, planqué derrière les rideaux sales de mon ignorance crasse, que ce bougre d'hidalgo avait aussi écrit de soit-disant "thrillers". Qu'à cela ne tienne, il ne me restait plus qu'à en lire un, à en causer ici et à en profiter pour dire deux mots de ses autres écrits. Exécution !
Première étape : lecture de l'édition de poche du "Tableau du maître Flamand". Ce roman d'Arturo Pérez-Reverte date de 1990, mais qu'importe, il a eu un tel succès qu'il est réédité et facile à trouver. Facile à trouver, mais pas facile à finir… c'est là qu'intervient l'étape deux.
Deuxième étape : pousser un soupir de soulagement une fois tournée la dernière page, et rassembler ses pensées. Ainsi donc Julia, jeune restauratrice en œuvre d'art, travaille sur un tableau hollandais qui doit être nettoyé avant sa prochaine vente aux enchères. Le tableau représente deux joueurs d'échecs observés par une jeune femme, et notre héroïne découvre bientôt que le peintre a camouflé à l'époque sous une couche de couleur supplémentaire une mystérieuse inscription : "Qui a pris le cavalier ?". Celle-ci se rapportant manifestement à l'assassinat d'un des joueurs représentés, Julia mène l'enquête pour résoudre ce crime vieux de plusieurs siècles en faisant appel à un spécialiste du jeu d'échecs. Tout se corse lorsque de nouveaux crimes ont lieu, apparemment liés au tableau et à l'échiquier.
 Il y a les personnages un peu bancals, l'intrigue assez bas de gamme, le super mystère de l'échiquier qui fait un peu pitié dès lors qu'on sait au moins déplacer les pièces, le dénouement final qui mérite à peine plus qu'un bâillement poli, bref déjà plein de bonnes raisons de lire autre chose. Mais le principal, c'est qu'on s'ennuie plus qu'à une partie de curling en plein brouillard : tout est mou, et en particulier le style.
Troisième étape : enchaîner habilement sur les aventures du Capitaine Alatriste. En qualité d'immense fan d'Alexandre Dumas, lorsque mon libraire m'alerte sur une série de romans d'aventures qui relève du même esprit, je déverse immédiatement un torrent de salive, avant de m'excuser pour la pile de BHL-Houellebecq ainsi gâchée. Pensez donc : des hidalgos ! des duels à l'épée ! des intrigues de cour ! de la pasión ! de la Sainte Inquisition !
 Hélas, ma deceptión, pour ne pas dire ma consternatión, fut grande et je me suis contenté des deux premiers volumes ("Le capitaine Alatriste" et "Les bûchers de Bocanegra", tous deux en livres de poche, écrits gros, interligne double). Non seulement il ne se passe pas grand chose, mais en plus on ne retrouve ni le souffle ni la jubilation qui font des romans de Dumas de purs bonheurs de lecteurs. Alors, je vous en conjure, ne vous fiez pas aux films ou aux séries que vous auriez pu voir : si vous n'avez jamais lu "Les trois Mousquetaires", vous avez une chance incroyable de pouvoir découvrir ce chef-d'œuvre pour la première fois, alors foncez !
Conclusion : Et dire que j'en suis réduit à acheter un mauvais thriller paru il y dix-huit ans dans l'unique but de vous parler in fine d'Alexandre Dumas…

_"Le tableau du maître flamand", un roman policier pas bien d'Arturo Perez-Reverte, en Livre de Poche, 6 euros environ._
_"Les trois mousquetaires", un grand roman qu'il est formidable d'Alexandre Dumas, en Livre de poche aussi, 6 euros environ aussi._



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Super_Newbie

Toi lecteur, si tu aimes le roman historique et intelligent, je te conseille à peu près tous les livres d'Umberto Eco : "Le Pendule de Foucault", "Le Nom de la Rose", "L'Ile du jour d'avant" ou "Baudolino". Tu deviendras incollable en sciences hermétiques, en histoire médiévale et en duels d'espions.

Edit : Moi aussi, "Le Capitaine Alatriste" m'est tombé des mains mais le film avec Aragorn m'a bien plus...

----------


## cenubi

Ben ça alors... "Le Tableau du Maître Flamand" est certainement mon meilleur souvenir de lecture...

Une intrigue que je trouve géniale, des personnages attachants, je me suis pas ennuyé une seconde et d'ailleurs je l'ai fait lire à toute ma famille et à un paquet d'amis qui ont tous été emballés par ce roman... Comme quoi tous les goûts sont dans la nature.

----------


## Super_Newbie

Je sais que je l'ai lu il y a longtemps moi aussi mais je n'en ai pas un souvenir assez vivace pour émettre un jugement positif ou négatif dessus. Mais si je l'ai fini, c'est que j'ai dû aimer...

----------


## Pelomar

Huhu, "Les trois mousquetaires".
Ca doit etre le premier vrai gros livre que j'ai jamais lu, je devais avoir 11 ou 12 ans.

Putain faut absolument que je le relise, il est vraiment genial ce bouquin.

----------


## Jud Dread

Désolé, je ne peux décemment pas laisser Ivan écrire ça sans peser sérieusement de l'autre côté de la balance. En tant que grand fan de Dumas moi aussi (aussi bien pour le Comte de Monte Christo que pour les trois mousquetaires), j'apprécie au plus haut point les Aventures du Capitaine Alatriste... Contrairement à toi (on se tutoie, hein, si tu le permets...),Ivan, j'y retrouve, sous une écriture maitrisée et logiquement plus latine, toute la ferveur, l'héroïsme, les intrigues, et les belles âmes qui m'avaient fait chavirer dans les 3 Mousquetaires. J'ai été littéralement transporté par toute l'aventure se déroulant pendant la guerre des Flandres et enchanté de retrouver une vraie continuité dans les romans ( du moins pour les 5 premiers, j'attends hâtivement que le dernier sorte en poche à un prix plus décent...)

Si je dois émettre une réserve sur ces bouquins, elle ne concernera peut être que le recueil de poèmes un relou qu'on trouve à la fin...

En tout cas, ces livres m'ont donné envie de me pencher plus sérieusement sur les autres oeuvres d'Arturo Perez Reverte, et si je n'ai pas grand avis pour l'instant sur "le tableau du maître flamand" puisque je viens tout juste de le trouver à 30 centimes d'euro chez Emmaeus, je ne peux que conseiller dans la même veine que les Aventures du Capitaine Alatriste, le roman "le maitre d'escrime" et dans un registre plus moderne, l'excellent "la reine du Sud" (qui aurait tout a fait sa place ici puisqu'il narre la "carrière" d'une dealeuse débutante jusqu'à son apogée au sein d'un influent cartel de la drogue) et le bon (mais sans plus) "Club Dumas" dont s'inspire le mauvais (mais sans plus) film de Polanski,"La Neuvieme Porte".

 ::):

----------


## Grosnours

C'est bizarre que tu n'ait pas lu le _Club Dumas_ du même auteur quand même ! C'est le roman (que j'ai beaucoup aime d'ailleurs, par contre fuyez le film) ou Perez-Reverte parle le plus de son amour assez évident pour Dumas.
Alors effectivement qui dit admiration pour un auteur ne dit pas talent et souffle égaux, et Perez-Reverte a un style parfois inconsistant, mais je ne rate pas un livre de cet auteur.

Comme Jud_Dread, j'ai trouve un vrai souffle dans les aventures d'Alatriste, même si somme toute ces aventures sont assez sombres et désabusées, elles arrivent a nous faire revivre cette période flamboyante de lente et douloureuse déchéance de l'Espagne.

Par contre son dernier roman, _Le Peintre des Batailles_, m'est plus que tombé des mains, je ne l'ai tout simplement pas fini (ce qui ne m'arrive presque jamais).

En conclusion être fan de Dumas et ne pas avoir le _Club Dumas_ est pour le moins criminel ! Mais si le roman est loin d'être parfait, il est parsemé de références, d'anecdotes et de clin d'œil a propos du maitre.

----------


## zurgo

Bien d'accord, grand Fou d'Ivan, Arturo c'est du tout bon. Et le "Tableau.." est un très bon livre. 

Et je plussoie sur GrosNours : "Club Dumas" est un livre tout à fait extraordinaire. Je bouffe du bouquin depuis tout petit, et celui-ci fait partie des meilleurs que j'ai pu lire.  ::wub::

----------


## Yka04

C'est marrant, je suis également en train de lire le "Tableau..." et je dois dire que le livre me tombe des mains alors que, en grand fan de "mysteries" et du jeu d'échec, je m'attendais à un grand bouquin. Les personnages surtout sont des caricatures ambulantes et l'histoire n'avance pas. Hop, next.

----------


## Trebad

> Et je plussoie sur GrosNours : "Club Dumas" est un livre tout à fait extraordinaire. Je bouffe du bouquin depuis tout petit, et celui-ci fait partie des meilleurs que j'ai pu lire.


Autant je reste sceptique sur la partie cape & épée de APR, autant j'ai pris moi aussi beaucoup de plaisir avec le Club Dumas. 

Certes c'est écrit avec les pieds (ou traduit du Castillian sans génie, je ne lis pas la langue de Sa Majesté Juan-Carlos, peux pas juger) autant les personnages sont attachants, l'intrigue intéressante pour le fan absolu des memoires (bidonnés) du comte de la Fère écrits par Gaston de Courtilz que je suis (et du demi plagiat de Macquet & Dumas), et hormis le personnage de la nana définitivement too much et le final un peu trop guiglolesque, ça se lit très bien, même si ça reste du casual. 
Bref, Monsieur Le Fou, je vous le recommande. Pour ce qui est du film de Polsanski, il est à éviter. Dans le style épouvante qui aurait dû imprégner le Club Dumas, je vous invite à vous jeter sur l'incroyable "Le Locataire" de et avec Polanski. Ca envoie du bois sévère.




> Huhu, "Les trois mousquetaires".
> Ca doit etre le premier vrai gros livre que j'ai jamais lu, je devais avoir 11 ou 12 ans.
> 
> Putain faut absolument que je le relise, il est vraiment genial ce bouquin.


Oui. Et jette toi par la même occasion sur 20 ans après, puis le Vicomte de Bragelonne avant d'enchaîner sur Monte Christo & La reine Margot, qui valent largement leur pesant de papier du romancier payé à la ligne.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> C'est marrant, je suis également en train de lire le "Tableau..." et je dois dire que le livre me tombe des mains alors que, en grand fan de "mysteries" et du jeu d'échec, je m'attendais à un grand bouquin. Les personnages surtout sont des caricatures ambulantes et l'histoire n'avance pas. Hop, next.


Ouf, je commençais à me sentir bien seul, sur ce coup-là...

----------


## BSRobin

Le Club Dumas, il n'aurait pas vaguement inspiré un film avec Johnny Depp et une petite dizaine de portes ?

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> ...et le bon (mais sans plus) "Club Dumas" dont s'inspire le mauvais (mais sans plus) film de Polanski,"La Neuvieme Porte".


Je crois que tu as oublié de lire le topic...

----------


## mamieyannick

Tant qu'à rester dans la thématique "romans d'aventure un brin historique", je vous conseille "_Rouge-Brésil_" de Jean-Christophe Rufin. L'histoire relativement plausible de la (tentative de) conquête française du Brésil (et oui!) qui a valu un prix Goncourt (2001) à son auteur. M'étonnerait pas d'ailleurs que ce dernier ait eu sa p'tite période de dépendance à Colonization '94, comme tout l'monde...  :;): 

Sinon, toujours dans le roman d'aventure, mais dans un cadre heroico-médievalo-fantastique (sans l'options _elfes-nains-et-orcs inside_), je viens de découvrir (oui, ça commence à dater...) le _cycle de l'assassin royal_ de Robin Hobb. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore, c'est une belle série qui ne doit rien à Tolkien (ouf, enfin !) et se rapproche plus des "Trois mousquetaires" de ce brave Dumas (si-si, quelque part en cherchant bien, j'en suis sûr). A lire d'urgence donc, si ce n'est pas déjà fait !  ::): 

ps : faut p'têt que je lise le "_Club Dumas_", mais... j'ai presque honte de l'écrire, mais... j'ai bien aimé le film de Polanski, moi ! L'ambiance m'a rappelé les Gabriel Knight/Broken Sword et puis le duo Johnny/Roman... tout d'même, excusez du peu ! ::wub::

----------


## BSRobin

> Je crois que tu as oublié de lire le topic...


Je crois que t'as oublié qu'on est sur un forum de discussion.

 ::ninja:: 




> En tout cas, ces livres m'ont donné envie de me pencher plus sérieusement sur les autres oeuvres d'Arturo Perez Reverte, et si je n'ai pas grand avis pour l'instant sur "le tableau du maître flamand" puisque je viens tout juste de le trouver à 30 centimes d'euro chez Emmaeus, je ne peux que conseiller dans la même veine que les Aventures du Capitaine Alatriste, le roman "le maitre d'escrime" et dans un registre plus moderne, l'excellent "la reine du Sud" (qui aurait tout a fait sa place ici puisqu'il narre la "carrière" d'une dealeuse débutante jusqu'à son apogée au sein d'un influent cartel de la drogue) et le bon (mais sans plus) "Club Dumas" dont s'inspire le mauvais (mais sans plus) film de Polanski,"La Neuvieme Porte".


J'ai visiblement du mal avec les phrases dont le point final est situé à plus de 500 caractères du début.  ::mellow::

----------


## PurpleSkunk

C'était pas méchant, juste histoire de signaler que la réponse se trouvait quelques posts au-dessus.  :^_^:

----------


## Jud Dread

> Je crois que tu as oublié de lire le topic...


J'ai beau relire très attentivement le topic, PurpleSkunk, je dois bien avouer que je ne comprends pas le sens de ta remarque ....  ::blink::  

Soyons beau joueur, un point pour BSRobin, je me suis grave emballé sur la longueur de la phrase, là ... Mea culpa  ::):

----------


## Grosnours

Il voulait dire a BSRobin que tu en avais deja parle et a donc mis en exergue ta phrase. D'ou l'invitation a la relecture du topic. Voila c'est tout.
Ah oui, et tes phrases sont trop longues....  ::P:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Oui c'était exactement ça, mais beaucoup moins bien exprimé de ma part !

Désolé si je t'ai froissé BSRobin, ce n'était pas le but !  :;):

----------


## Jud Dread

Arrrfff... Ok, pas de problème.Et GrosNours.depuis ce.topic. mes phrases.sont beaucoup.plus. courtes.

 ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Majuscules.

 ::ninja::

----------


## AlanSmithy

Arturo Pérez Reverte est un génie. 

je conseille également et très très vivement deux autres romans : 

_La peau du tambour_ et _Le cimetière des bateaux sans nom_. Inclassable, entre roman d'aventure, roman initiatique, tableau psychologique.

C'est écrit dans une langue sympathique, et avec un rythme très juste.

----------


## AlanSmithy

> En grand fan de "mysteries" et du jeu d'échec, je m'attendais à un grand bouquin.


Puisque tu es fan du jeu d'échec, as-tu lu _Le Maître ou le tournoi de go_, de Kawabata? Bon, il n'est qu'un peu question d'échecs dans ce roman, mais on trouve dans ce récit une dramaturgie proche de celles des grandes et célèbres oppositions entre joueurs d'échecs renommés.

Et je crois qu'une nouvelle de Stefan Zweig aborde le thème des échecs.

Voilà voilà...

----------


## Pelomar

> Sinon, toujours dans le roman d'aventure, mais dans un cadre heroico-médievalo-fantastique (sans l'options _elfes-nains-et-orcs inside_), je viens de découvrir (oui, ça commence à dater...) le _cycle de l'assassin royal_ de Robin Hobb. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore, c'est une belle série qui ne doit rien à Tolkien (ouf, enfin !) et se rapproche plus des "Trois mousquetaires" de ce brave Dumas (si-si, quelque part en cherchant bien, j'en suis sûr). A lire d'urgence donc, si ce n'est pas déjà fait !


Mettre Dumas et l'assassin royal sur le meme pied, c'est proche de l'hérésie  ::o: 




> Et je crois qu'une nouvelle de Stefan Zweig aborde le thème des échecs.
> 
> Voilà voilà...


Les échecs est plus un prétexte qu'autre chose dans cette nouvelle, mais "Le Joueur d'echecs" est un tres bon livre.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Mettre Dumas et l'assassin royal sur le meme pied, c'est proche de l'hérésie


Ma foi, je ne suis pas loin de le penser, en effet !
Ceci dit, "L'assassin royal" c'est de la bonne fantasy. Même si c'est un genre qui par ailleurs, à mon goût, tend de plus en plus vers une forme de mièvrerie sentimentalo-arlequinesque.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tain j'accroches pas à l'Assassin Royal.
Mince je suis HS...euh

Je profite de ce topic pour remercier Sieur Ivan concernant la critique de Millenium, qui m'a fait découvrir un excellent auteur de polar. Et ce n'était pas gagné, je ne suis pas spécialement fan du genre d'habitude.

Donc merci.

Voilà voilà...


Le fond de l'air est frais ce soir...

----------


## Jérémie

> Voilà un moment que je cherchais une occasion de vous parler d'Arturo Pérez-Reverte


Je ne serais pas aussi critique que toi sur ces livres, surtout Alatriste (mais en effet, rien à voir avec des romans d'aventure à la Dumas... ceci dit, c'est la faute de ton libraire, pas de Reverte).

Par contre, Reverte a écrit d'autres trucs très bien. Le roman _Club Dumas_ est infiniement mieux que le film par exemple, le _Cimetière des bateaux sans nom_ a également pas mal de qualités pour lui. Je pourrais aussi citer son deuxième roman, _Le maître d'escrime_, mais il a encore des erreurs de jeunesses bien visibles.




> Ma foi, je ne suis pas loin de le penser, en effet !
> Ceci dit, "L'assassin royal" c'est de la bonne fantasy. Même si c'est un genre qui par ailleurs, à mon goût, tend de plus en plus vers une forme de mièvrerie sentimentalo-arlequinesque.


Bah quand on commence à classer L'assassin royal dans la bonne fantasy, c'est sûr que ça donne une image un peu curieuse de la fantasy. C'est pas de la vraiment mauvaise fantasy, mais ce n'est pas de la bonne non plus. 

C'est assez comparable à Eddings en fait... c'est une bonne introduction à la fantasy (pour les 8-12 ans, donc). Quand on a un peu plus de culture, ça se laisse lire mais ça ne décolle pas vraiment des pâquerettes.

----------


## Grosnours

L'assassin royale c'est du bon roman de fantasy de gare. L'avantage d'Eddings sur Hobb c'est qu'au moins ses bouquins sont plutôt marrant, même si cela reste en effet assez basique et très répétitif.
Et je me répète, mais le Club Dumas est un excellent livre, indispensable a lire pour tout fan de Dumas 

Spoiler Alert! 


(et de cosplay)

 justement.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bah quand on commence à classer L'assassin royal dans la bonne fantasy, c'est sûr que ça donne une image un peu curieuse de la fantasy. C'est pas de la vraiment mauvaise fantasy, mais ce n'est pas de la bonne non plus. 
> 
> C'est assez comparable à Eddings en fait... c'est une bonne introduction à la fantasy (pour les 8-12 ans, donc). Quand on a un peu plus de culture, ça se laisse lire mais ça ne décolle pas vraiment des pâquerettes.


C'est quoi la bonne selon toi, alors ?
Je parle de Fantasy contemporaine, hein, pas des classiques.

----------


## Jérémie

Jordan ? Williams ? Pour prendre deux exemples bien connu. Aller un troisième, Gavriel Kay.

Après, faut voir où tu arrêtes la fantasy (pour prendre un truc récent et français, tu mets Pevel dedans ?), et où tu arrêtes le contemporain (L'assassin royal ça date d'il y a 13 ans quand même).

Je n'ai pas inclus la «grande» fantasy dans le lot (moi j'y mets Jordan, mais c'est assez personnel), mais sinon on peut bien sûr rajouter Cook ou Martin, encore une fois pour prendre de l'ultra connu.

Après si tu veux du moins connu pour découvrir et pas juste pour la discussion sur la bonne et la mauvaise fantasy, je peux farfouiller mes étagères, mais en trucs vraiment récents je ne dois pas avoir grand chose, voir pas du tout. J'ai arrêté de lire un livre par jour il y a quelques temps déjà  ::(:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Jordan ? Williams ? Pour prendre deux exemples bien connu. Aller un troisième, Gavriel Kay.
> 
> Après si tu veux du moins connu pour découvrir et pas juste pour la discussion sur la bonne et la mauvaise fantasy, je peux farfouiller mes étagères, mais en trucs vraiment récents je ne dois pas avoir grand chose, voir pas du tout. J'ai arrêté de lire un livre par jour il y a quelques temps déjà


En fait, c'était juste pour avoir une idée de tes goûts !
Robert Jordan, j'étais fan, au point même de les lire en anglais, enragé que j'étais par les délais de parution en français, les prix (chaque bouquin divisé en deux ou trois) et surtout la traduction catastrophique, que dis-je, pitoyable ! Mais il a fini par me lasser. Je ne sais plus ce que ça donne depuis qu'il a changé d'éditeur et de traducteur en France.
Tad Williams, j'ai pas vraiment accroché.
Georges RR Martin (série Le trône de fer), c'est très chouette au niveau de l'intrigue, mais c'est absolument minable au niveau du style. je dis ça, mais je les ai tous lu quand même d'affilée l'année dernière...
Glen Cook (la compagnie noire), c'est vraiment bien. Original, adulte (enfin, disons dans les limites du genre), bien quoi.
J'ai lu récemment un truc pas mal (les mensonges de Locke Lamora, de Scott Lynch) : ça sent un peu le joueur de jeu de rôles papier, mais l'univers est très sympa. Le second volume malheureusement m'a déçu. J'ai peur que ça parte dans une mauvaise direction

----------


## Grosnours

> Robert Jordan, j'étais fan, au point même de les lire en anglais, enragé que j'étais par les délais de parution en français, les prix (chaque bouquin divisé en deux ou trois) et surtout la traduction catastrophique, que dis-je, pitoyable ! Mais il a fini par me lasser. Je ne sais plus ce que ça donne depuis qu'il a changé d'éditeur et de traducteur en France.


Je suis comme toi, j'étais enrage de Jordan, je les ai tous en VO. Et il a vraiment fallu que je sois enragé vu le sérieux coup de mou que se prend la série sur les 4-5 derniers tomes environs. En gros Jordan a senti le filon commercial (c'est le plus probable vu le début de préquel qui est paru) ou n'a plus eu d'idées et il a fait trainer en longueur, a tel point que Balzac ressemble a un Oui-Oui.

Mais, et il y a un immense mais, le dernier livre paru (_Crossroads of Twilights_) est celui de la rédemption. Un rythme a nouveau rapide, de l'action des histoires, presque plus de description, un miracle !
Bref, je te conseille fortement de le lire si ce n'est deja fait, c'est le livre, si plein de promesses sur le douzième et soit-disant dernier tome, qui fait regretter si amèrement la disparition de Jordan. Certes le douzième tome paraitra quand même, mais repris par un autre auteur dont je ne connait pas la qualité.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Mais, et il y a un immense mais, le dernier livre paru (_Crossroads of Twilights_) est celui de la rédemption. Un rythme a nouveau rapide, de l'action des histoires, presque plus de description, un miracle !
> Bref, je te conseille fortement de le lire si ce n'est deja fait, c'est le livre, si plein de promesses sur le douzième et soit-disant dernier tome, qui fait regretter si amèrement la disparition de Jordan. Certes le douzième tome paraitra quand même, mais repris par un autre auteur dont je ne connait pas la qualité.


Je ne savais pas qu'il était mort. Je me souviens un peu de Crossroads of Twilights, et j'avais pas eu l'impression qu'un seul tome supplémentaire pourrait clore la saga.

----------


## AlanSmithy

> Jordan ? Williams ? Pour prendre deux exemples bien connu. Aller un troisième, Gavriel Kay.
> (


C'est bien que tu sigales Guy Gavriel Kay dans ta sélection. Je suis assez fan de ce qu'il écrit (bon, tout n't pas du même niveau) et je trouve que _Les lions d'AlRassan_, _Tigane_ ou _La mosaïque de Sarrance_ sont de bien beaux récits.

----------


## Grosnours

> Je me souviens un peu de Crossroads of Twilights, et j'avais pas eu l'impression qu'un seul tome supplémentaire pourrait clore la saga.


A vrai dire moi non plus.  ::): 
On a plus l'impression de s'arrêter a mi-histoire avec tout un tas de fil conducteurs qui commencent lentement a se rejoindre et a aboutir a quelque chose. Ce qui me fait peur pour ce douzième tome d'ailleurs, prévu pour fin 2009 et réécrit par ce monsieur.
Et Jordan est mort fin 2007, une année après David Gemmel. Ce fut une rude année pour la fantasy...  ::cry::

----------


## Aëlooker

> Désolé, je ne peux décemment pas laisser Ivan écrire ça sans peser sérieusement de l'autre côté de la balance. En tant que grand fan de Dumas moi aussi (aussi bien pour le Comte de Monte Christo que pour les trois mousquetaires), j'apprécie au plus haut point les Aventures du Capitaine Alatriste... Contrairement à toi (on se tutoie, hein, si tu le permets...),Ivan, j'y retrouve, sous une écriture maitrisée et logiquement plus latine, toute la ferveur, l'héroïsme, les intrigues, et les belles âmes qui m'avaient fait chavirer dans les 3 Mousquetaires. J'ai été littéralement transporté par toute l'aventure se déroulant pendant la guerre des Flandres et enchanté de retrouver une vraie continuité dans les romans ( du moins pour les 5 premiers, j'attends hâtivement que le dernier sorte en poche à un prix plus décent...)



C'est tout de même marrant, je parlais de Dumas hier sur ce même forum, et voila que je tombe sur ce sujet; bis-repetita.
Je pense comme Jud, ci-dessus, que les Aventures du Capitaine Alatriste sont une bonne serie de cape et d'epee, dont la principale tare consiste en des heros un rien palichons.


Le tome se deroulant durant la revolte des Flandres et le siege de Breda est un clin d'oeil direct aux Mousquetaires et au siege de la Rochelle.
Toute la serie est d'ailleurs parcourue par d'autres echos: on retrouve des le premier tome deux jeunes anglais bien connus en voyage galant et fort peu discrets, le valet/fils adoptif d'Alatriste s'eprend de la fille qui faut pas, et qui se trouve être une jeune blonde venimeuse comme de par hasard -suivez mon regard...
Autre point commun: le statut social des deux personnages principaux.
Alatriste est un simple soldat du Tercio de Cartagene, que ses compagnons d'armes honorent du surnom de "Capitaine" par respect.
Si d'Artagnan avait ete un vrai mousquetaire, il aurait ete un troupier chair-a-canon de plus des champs de bataille; et un simple cadet de Gascogne n'aurait jamais pu entrer dans ce regiment elitiste (et pas d'elite a moins d'apprecier les charges de colonels de dragons de 14 ans... j'en rajoute un peu, mais a peine) qu'etait les cadets des Mousquetaires.
Bref, on se trouve en face du procede classique visant a rendre le heros proche du lecteur (plus qu'un enieme et arrogant Ph. de V., disons) tout en le transposant dans une situation ou il peut prendre partie a la "grande" Histoire.
Dumas pere disait non sans humour: "Je viole l'Histoire, mais au moins je lui fais de beaux enfants".


Le siege que relate Le soleil de Breda est particulierement bien decrit.
On est loin de la guerre en dentelles, bien plus proche de 14-18.
A l'episode du bastion Saint Gervais repondent d'autres hauts faits, heroïques peut-être, mais pas forcement tres glorieux: camisardes et coups de main, faim des troupes qui vivent sur l'habitant...
On suit la lutte dans les tranchees, le quotidien passer loin du soleil, a creuser des sapes, ou s'y battre au tranchoir lorsque on tombe sur une contre-sapre ennemie.
Bref, de la boue, de la boue, encore de la boue. Souvent tachee de sang.
L'odeur de la poudre noire, de la sueur, et de la peur aigre.


C'est surement un des rares recits romanesques un rien documente sur la guerre de Trente Ans, et du coup surprenant. J'ai toujours soutenu qu'une description fidele du XVIIe siecle serait bien plus etonnante pour les contemporains qu'une enieme histoire pondue par les fabriquants a la chaîne d'elfes tartares.


Le soleil de Breda, evocation de la toile de Velasquez, c'est avant tout un symbole, celui du crepuscule de l'Empire espagnol.
Et c'est ce qui donne son ton a l'ensemble de la serie.
Des ses debuts, Perez-Reverte decrit la Madrid des sans-soldes.
Combattants sans le sou attendant desesperement un nouvel engagement, se comportant comme des hidalgos dont la fierte irrascible est aussi grande que leurs bourses sont vides, jouant les matamores en se promenant dans les rues. Une jolie bande de traine-savates, de faces couturees et brulees au soleil, qui sont des moins-que-rien sacrifiables et se comportent en maitres du monde. 
Ridicules et touchants a la fois.


C'est qu'Alatriste est un vieux soldat las la ou d'Artagnan v.1 est un jeune plein de fougue qui croit que rien n'est ne lui est impossible.
Vieux soldat appartenant a une infanterie espagnole, encore la plus redoutee d'Europe, et qui serre les dents en essayant de controler un monde devenu trop grand pour elle.
Pendant ce temps, les rats de la Cour se chamaillent, le Clerge prêche la lutte contre les heretiques, et tout ce beau monde ne survit que grace a l'or des Ameriques , veritable sang de l'Empire.
Ce sera d'ailleurs le theme d'un des volumes de la serie, L'or du roi, ou Perez-Reverte convoque le souvenir du recit de pirates, avec un succes moyen d'ailleurs.
Alatriste continue de se battre par honneur, par habitude, par ce qu'il ne sait faire que ca. C'est de plus un heros taiseux. Si l'on rajoute a ca le fait que la narration est assumee par son jeune valet (ce sont ses memoires), on commence a se detacher de leur personne.

Alatriste pourrait pourtant être un heros proche du d'Artagnan v.2, celui de Vingt Ans Apres, autre heros qui a force de stagner dans sa lieutenance, sa solitude, ses habitudes, n'est plus que l'ombre de lui-même. Celui qui a remplace le "Mordiou!" coup d'eperon de sa jeunesse par un "Bah" resigne.
Mais jamais on n'arrive vraiment a s'interesser aux aventures personelles d'Iñigo et Alatriste, attaques de couvent, etc. C'est comme si ce dernier, surtout, subsistait dans un coma deprime. Ca renforce l'ambiance generale de fin d'un monde, mais c'est autant de moins pour l'attachement au personnage.
Ce n'est que dans le tome ou, amoureux, il se rebelle et cherche a piquer a je ne sais plus quel ponte sa maitresse, une comedienne, qu'Alatriste semble prendre des couleurs.
Il dit en somme "J'ai verse mon sang dont vous n'avez cure, me suis battu pour des mots vides de sens sortant de vos bouches, mais maintenant ¡ya basta! je m'occupe de moi".
Ce passage du statut de bon soldat, brave chien stoïque, a celui d'homme en lutte contre la hierarchie sociale est le bienvenu.


Bref, si il y a un compliment a faire a Perez-Reverte, c'est celui d'avoir decrit de maniere credible une chute lente et inexorable, l'enfoncement dans un marecage, celle du Siecle d'Or espagnol; une ambiance de fin d'une ere qui marque les esprits.
D'autant plus troublante que la plupart des personnages de son recit en sont conscients et malheureux.
Maintenant, j'ai l'impression qu'il a en partie, surement involontairement, sacrifie ses personnages principaux pour creer cette atmosphere (qui n'a pas une gueule d'ange).
Ils sont un rien atone, et on a du mal s'y attacher.


La ou Dumas se sert en general de la grande Histoire comme toile de fond a une plus petite qui sert son recit, cavalcade qui prend le lecteur a la gorge, Perez-Reverte la rend bien plus marquante, mais les aventures personelles de ses heros sont un rien fades.
Une serie de cape et d'epee sympathique, pleine de chouettes details et dans un cadre majeur, mais que je qualifierais de, disons, plate.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Une serie de cape et d'epee sympathique, pleine de chouettes details et dans un cadre majeur, mais que je qualifierais de, disons, plate.


"Plate" : Ben voilà, je ne pense pas autre chose. Rajoute qu'il ne se passe pas grand chose dans chaque roman, et nous serons entièrement d'accord  ::siffle::

----------

